# Anyone else on their 2ww after IUI?



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Had my IUI last Friday, so on day 4 of 2ww - is anyone else doing the dreaded 2ww as well? Would love to chat to someone in the same position ....


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi madigan
ah the dreaded 2ww  going bonkers yet?
your best bet is to post on IUI girls part 162 as they are girls currently doing IUI..I'm sure somebody on there will be on their 2ww too

good luck!

kj


----------

